# Free O Day - How bad is too bad ? ? ?



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

So I am in the market for my first sailboat. I looked at a 1968 O' Day 26 today and boy she was a mess. Structurally she seemed very sound. Cosmetically, well that's another story. How far gone is too far gone?? That last pic is of a small section if the interior showing the paint from the ceiling pealing off. The entire interior would need to be gutted, power washed and pretty much have an entire re-fit done. Look:


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

O26 is a very solid boat. Looks like someone used house paint or at least never prepped the surfaces in or out. the hull is solid glass decks and cabin roof may be soft which is typical of older boats.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The cosmetics are the least of your worries. How is the important stuff? The engine, the mast, the boom, the standing rigging, the sails, the wiring, the electronics? Paint is cheap, engines ain't.

BTW, don't even think about pressure washing belowdecks, unless you like the idea of becoming a mildew farmer. Pressure washers have their place, but inside a boat ain't one of them.


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

I walked the entire boat knocking all over and it all seemed very solid. The only part that was soft or perhaps not soft just thin glass was the cockpit floor. I mean this boat was absolutely disgusting but I like the romance of bringing her back to her old glory days! The owner admitting to painting the interior and the hull. He used Pettit EasyPoxy for the hull which is good but obviously skipped the prep process.


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

bljones said:


> The cosmetics are the least of your worries. How is the important stuff? The engine, the mast, the boom, the standing rigging, the sails, the wiring, the electronics? Paint is cheap, engines ain't.
> 
> BTW, don't even think about pressure washing belowdecks, unless you like the idea of becoming a mildew farmer. Pressure washers have their place, but inside a boat ain't one of them.


I agree however this boat has sat for years neglected and I noticed several uncapped openings and water all inside! No black mold except under the birth cushions. I was thinking of completely gutting the interior then power washing it then blowing it all dry with my back pack heavy duty leaf blower. Kind of ghetto, I know. Just thought that would "clean the slate" so to speak.

No engine, good sails plus one brand new Main Sail never used. Rigging looks good but I need help to check that all out since I am new. A fellow forum member, BarryL, has kind of taken me under his wings and given me great advice and agreed to help me check a boat out and even help sail her home if need be!! Great guy!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Oday generally built a solid heavy boat. But if you don't have the experience to survey a boat, to be sure you are sounding the deck and bulkheads for internal rot, etc., then all you know is that the guy who didn't get the paint job right, might have made other mistakes.

I'd suggest a surveyor, even for a free boat, because a free boat sometimes is a real steal--but usually means "How the hell am I gonna get five thousand pounds of toxic waste out of my yard?!"

If you buy it and there are problems you haven't found, yes, you really may have to pay hazmat fees to have it hauled away. You can take a bath on it. And if there's nothing else wrong? The cost of cleaning off all that paint may compete with the price of a boat that doesn't need stripping. (And many yards won't allow you to strip paint, another hazmat problem.)

What's the saying? What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Or broke.


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah good point. This boat kind of scares me.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have a backyard and a lot of time? If so it is a steal. If not you better get these things before you get this boat. 

I would take it, if it has decent sails. If it doesn't include decent sails it is a loss.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

SCARY.marc


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

As said step one is having a place to do the work as it will TAKE a GOOD year










Be prepared for some adversity You will get through But there will be some WTF did i get myself into time


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a lot of prperty and a second 40' driveway with a large boat port to work under. HOWEVER, I am not into a one year project and a lot of adversity. I am going to have to pass. This boat is on LI if anyone else is interested.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Man, she's dirty! Nothing a little elbow grease would take care of.


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Just curious as I have never done this before. Since I am going to be facing a project and sure to need various parts, would it be a good idea to grab this one, strip her for parts (mast, sail, rigging etc) then pay to have her brought to the junk yard? Can that even be done? Where do all these unwanted POS boats go?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Your first idea to power wash the insides after you remove everything is a good Idea, then rig it up! get the sails on, just do the outside get the trailer fixed up. it's free! go for it! you can be sailing in 2 months! Finish the rest after the season is over.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

In Brookhaven I believe old boats go to the landfill for a fee. Check the town website. If she has a lead keel that would probably sell for more than the fee. But if you add transport and labor (yours) boatbreaking is not very profitable. 
Barry is a great guy. We'll get you sailing.


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

The project duration depends a lot of work habits. 
I've seen paint and varnish projects stretched out to a year, and have seen complete rebuilds take a few weeks.

As for power washing below decks, I use plenty of water below, garden hose power washer etc. 
Most often I drill a 3/4 inch hole in the lowest point of the hull, or if there's a through hull in a suitable location, I just remove that. If you don't want to drill, a sump pump and shop vac gets rid of the water. 

Sails are the critical thing as to deciding the worth of the project, without sails it's just a swim platform no matter how good it looks.

From the pics, I'd be dragging it home. But I enjoy project boats, sometimes I think I enjoy the projects just as much, or as I do sailing them. (typically don't keep a ready to sail boat too long after it's done)

Ken


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks John. You've been great support as well. 

She does have a lead keel and good sails/mast and rigging (I believe). I don't mind a project but nothing that will take more than a couple of weekends.


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

I like the idea of a good project but what really scares me here is that he has had standing water in the salon due to an open hatch and missing vent covers. The floor is made of plywood which can easily be ripped out and replaced. I am just worried I may get in over my head. I carefully inspected all the sails and it has good Main, Jib, Working Jib, and Spinnaker. PLUS he has a brand new main never used!! This is my first sailboat and I just don't want to get in over my head. I completely painted the hull of one of my current boats (1987 Thompson) in a few days and it came out pretty good (roll and tip).









I am not afraid of any project I just know I want to be sailing in a few weeks and don't want to get in over my head. I am pretty much on my own with this project.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*My $.02*

Hi Joe,

We've sent a lot of emails back and forth. Here is my opinion for everyone to see:

Since you have the skills and the motivation, I don't see how you can lose on the O'day. The boat is free and comes with valuable gear - including a new sail, some other decent sails, and the complete sailing rig (mast, boom, spreaders, etc). The owner will also give you a new VHF and some other gear.

Yes, the boat looks like hell now, but as long as the hull is solid and you don't mind working, you can be sailing this year. Will the boat be bristol? No, heck, it will be ugly for a while. But that's OK because you'll be sailing, learning, having fun, and paying next to nothing.

If you get tired of working on the boat, sell the gear and throw the hull away.

If you decide to take the boat, I would recommend:
Rip everything out of the inside - all the old wood, plumbing, electrical, EVERYTHING
Powerwash EVERYTHING - inside and outside
Clean the topsides as best you can to get rid of all the peeling paint and roll and tip it with a cheap paint. It won't look great but it will be decent
Make a bare, real bare interior - just a few bunks and settees. If you want to spend time below use camping gear like lanterns, stove, porta potty, etc.
Put the rig up, launch the boat, and go sailing
If you love the boat, take next year formulate a plan to fix her up properly. If you don't love the boat, but love sailing, think about what you want in your next boat and start planning on how to get it.
After that long diatribe, the boat in CT looks to be a much better deal. Grab that boat if you can. If you can't then the O'day could work. There were a few other possible boats, like the 23' O'day in Northport that could work as well.

Personally, I would show up with $500 cash and buy this:

Morgan Sailboat

*Morgan Sailboat - $950 (Massapequa)*

Date: 2010-04-17, 8:26AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

1969 25ft Morgan sailboat, in water, 8hp Evinrude runs great, good sails, lots of extra`s

Here to help,
Barry


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks again Barry. I was waiting to see if you were going to jump in. I feel really bad I am throwing so much at you. I wouldn't blame you if you were to back out and stay away from "this nut" who is all over the place (that's my personal view of myself at this point!!). When I decide to do something I jump all in and you have felt it first hand so I apologize for that. I spoke to the Morgan owner and it was his daughters and has not been out of the water in 4-5 years in Massapequa. He is a super nice guy willing to negotiate but knows nothing of the boat. Perhaps worth a trip to see. YES, my number one is the CT Seafarer!! He emailed me yesterday and said he will let me know later today.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Ouch. 4-5 years in the water means an awful lot of growth. Like mussels? 
Barry, we're dragging another guy to the dark side!


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

WanderingStar said:


> Ouch. 4-5 years in the water means an awful lot of growth. Like mussels?
> Barry, we're dragging another guy to the dark side!


Yeah passing on that Morgan John!!


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

Nogin, I went through this with my Islander 26. The hull, rigging, mast and boom where solid. It did not have an engine. I gutted the boat over the winter and refit to the point it was sail-able during the spring. I spent the next 5 years tweaking and adding to her. Enjoyed both the opportunity to learn. There is lots of good information on the Internet from people who have been down this road before. Getting supplies and parts is not that expensive if you are not in a hurry and a little creative. 

Would I do it again? Probably will as I can't afford the boat I want in ready condition. Plus by refitting prior to cruising I will know the condition and have familiarity. 

If you have time and are looking for a fun adventurous project i would say go for it. 

By the way, i sold my boat and recovered everything I put into it except dock fees.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*Boats*



WanderingStar said:


> Ouch. 4-5 years in the water means an awful lot of growth. Like mussels?
> Barry, we're dragging another guy to the dark side!


Yeah, but if you're sailing and you get hungry, just pull some off the hull and throw in a nice marina sauce!

My boat should be launched today 

We'll get Joe sailing!

Barry


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

BarryL said:


> Yeah, but if you're sailing and you get hungry, just pull some off the hull and throw in a nice marina sauce!
> 
> My boat should be launched today
> 
> ...


No that's funny right there! Good luck with the launch Barry!!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nogin,

BarryL's a big help. He even loaned me his car last year so I could see my son play Lacrosse during the fall migration of our boat. (Thanks Barry.)He's good to sail with too. 

I must admit being interested in the boat with the good sails. I'm finding the spring projects on our boat are like thereapy or something. You get to 1) learn a lot, 2) see the results of you work very quickly and 3) enjoy the satisfaction of a job well done. However, not sure I have the driveway for it.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

How about I grab it and store it and you help with all the work to grab a piece of the satisfaction!!!  lol


Bene505 said:


> Nogin,
> 
> BarryL's a big help. He even loaned me his car last year so I could see my son play Lacrosse during the fall migration of our boat. (Thanks Barry.)He's good to sail with too.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

For us paying for yard space while fixing made it a dollar NO GO and there is a LOT of stuff even the NICE yards will not allow and in the winter the way they pack the boats your lucky you can even walk to it  

In my restore we did the math on moving the boat around between home and the marina IF we did a partial restore and went sailing this season and its BIG dollars.



The big problem we found in doing the restore off season is the cold prevents most painting and epxoy work and i gota tell you when its 15 degs its a ***** to warm the boat up  

I was able to do a massive amount of work in the cold BUT could not do any of the outside paint work


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

I made another driveway as my "boat driveway" and got a 40 boat port enclosure. Lucky me!


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Just found out that this boat is pretty rare. Only 80 built ever and in production from 1965 - 1968. I like that.

BarryL is coming with me in the am to give her a quick look over. Thanks Barry!!!


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck on your boat. Just set a splash date or you will be like the character from Cannery Row by Steinbeck. He works on his boat endlessly, but is terrified of the sea so keeps it in the woods. One night some people grab some sea life from the beach and put it on his hull. He moves away, afraid that his boat is taking itself out at night without his knowledge.


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

tager said:


> Good luck on your boat. Just set a splash date or you will be like the character from Cannery Row by Steinbeck. He works on his boat endlessly, but is terrified of the sea so keeps it in the woods. One night some people grab some sea life from the beach and put it on his hull. He moves away, afraid that his boat is taking itself out at night without his knowledge.


Now that's funny right there!! :laugher :laugher :laugher ........ uhh 

Not 100% sure I am getting her but I just realized she is not an O'Day 26, She's an Outlaw! Now to figure out what's the difference b/c the Outlaw is 26' ??


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow! That's awesome! An Oday Outlaw, lucky dude!

I Heart O'Days - Model Information - Outlaw














































That's a boat worth restoring!


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

A marine mechanic bud of mine who happens to be. The one responsible for converting me from power to sail said the '60s O Days are non~resellable items and not a big fan. Is this preference? My goal would to restore/customize her, sail her for a few years then go larger. 

What's the difference b/w outlaw and 26?

Thanks BarryL who took the time to come and look her over for me this morning!!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

With sailing, everything is preference! LOL It was designed after the albergs, which I think definately makes it stand out from other Odays. You can generally spot a later Oday a mile away.



> Miscellaneous information
> From Meridith CUTTING on 06/02/1999:
> 
> My boat was made in Brampton, Ontario, Canada and I have met the builder. He went on to form
> ...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Later Oday 26 84 and on... home (oday26)

The smaller "sister ship" 23' Tempest


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*O'day*



nogin said:


> A marine mechanic bud of mine who happens to be. The one responsible for converting me from power to sail said the '60s O Days are non~resellable items and not a big fan. Is this preference? My goal would to restore/customize her, sail her for a few years then go larger.
> 
> What's the difference b/w outlaw and 26?
> 
> Thanks BarryL who took the time to come and look her over for me this morning!!


Hi Joe,

You're very welcome. Like I said, I live about 10 minutes from there, so it was no problem to take a quick like. As you kniw, the boat appears to be solid, and everything is there. The rig looks fine, except you would have to change the spreaders. The boat has new sails, which is a major plus, and the standing rigging is in very good shape - no rust stains, no meathooks, the turnbuckles turned freely and were in good shape, etc.

The interior is a mess - note to all - don't use house paint and poor prep work to paint the interior of a boat. I think a good powerwash will make the inside look 100X better.

As long as you don't spend a lot of money making the boat seaworthy and family ready, you can't lose. With your skills, you should be on the water in after a few weeks labor.

It's probably true that O'days from the 60s are not desirable boats, but then again, not too many boats from the 60's are desirable anyway. As long as you don't put too much money into the boat you can't lose.

Barry


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Barry. Scarry how we think so similarly. Still the CT Seafarer is my #1 choice but as you said, if I am smart with what I do with the O Day I cant go wrong. Still waiting on CT .....


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

And further more, in prepping my Thompson power boat for sale, I dropped $1100 today for a rebuilt drive, fluids, new battery and labor. Imagine how that O Day would be looking with that kind of money in her!!!


----------



## SuenosAzules (Apr 11, 2010)

*Oday Sailboat..*

This all depends on how much work you want to put into it. The plus side is that you learn alot as you go, the down side is the time and money you put into it. Only you know where your limits are for that based on your other responsibilites and level or training and experience with boats. Good luck!


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

All very good points SuenosAzules! Thanks for taking the time to read the thread and share your thoughts.


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Well boys and girls, ladies and germs ......... I've decided to pull the trigger on this sad mess of a boat and bring her back to life! I have a tough grueling road ahead of me but I know I can do it.

Splash date set ~ May 16th (my sons 9th B Day and this boat is going to be his gift!!!) That gives me 3 weeks. My goal is to dedicate a good 4 hours a day everyday to her to get-er done. Unrealistic, perhaps????

I will be starting a new thread for her rebuild soon with pictures and descriptions for all to follow.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy for you, I look forward to seeing it. The pictures of the one in the water are very handsome.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck Nogin...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome! If you ever sell her, let me know! Not sure why i'm fascinated with this boat, I just am...

Look forward to the build!


----------



## Claudia1002 (Apr 4, 2010)

nogin said:


> Well boys and girls, ladies and germs ......... I've decided to pull the trigger on this sad mess of a boat and bring her back to life! I have a tough grueling road ahead of me but I know I can do it.
> 
> Splash date set ~ May 16th (my sons 9th B Day and this boat is going to be his gift!!!) That gives me 3 weeks. My goal is to dedicate a good 4 hours a day everyday to her to get-er done. Unrealistic, perhaps????
> 
> I will be starting a new thread for her rebuild soon with pictures and descriptions for all to follow.


Congrats and good luck! 
I think boats are kind of like rescued pets. When you bring them back from disaster, they treat you better. :laugher 
As you bring her back to former beauty, you can rest easy knowing repairs are done right.


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am very excited to dive in but I am afraid I was just dealt some bad news regarding my Thompson. Turns out the previous mechanic who will remain anonymous (PM me if you are in the PJ - Mt.Sinai area to stay clear of this guy!!) who rebuilt my Port Drive last year did not put the Gimbal Housing in correctly so water and sand got into the block stripping the flywheel. Now the engine has to come out and a new flywheel installed. Thankfully my new mechanic who is super reliable and an awesome guy all around, waived his hourly charge for the 2 hours he spent on it today. More money into the Thompson taking away from the O Day until she sells. So glad I am moving over to sail boating!!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats and good luck on the refit. I am jealous as I have no boat and right now a project is better than the nothing I have. Again, good luck and looking forward to the pics of the refit.


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

cb32863 said:


> Congrats and good luck on the refit. I am jealous as I have no boat and right now a project is better than the nothing I have. Again, good luck and looking forward to the pics of the refit.


Well it turns out you have nothing to be jealous of. The owner changed his mind and wouln't let me work on it in his yard as originally agreed. It's not worth the extra few hundred plus to bring it to a yard and work on it.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Nogin

I did the same thing and did NOT by the Cal until i had legal clearance from the town to keep it at my house


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Well I have a huge second driveway for my boat with an enclosure but that's not the issue. My Thompson is in that space now and just found out today she needs the engine to come out for some major repairs before I can sell it. That leaves me with no space to put the sailboat. The owner originally agreed I can do work at his house but now changed his mind. I guess it wasn't meant to be! At least I still have my Rinker 270 to play with until I find a good sailboat that makes sense.


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Well this O Day is a worthy project indeed but without the cooperation of the owner, I am out.

Does anyone know anything about the Islander 21s made between 1965 - 1969?


----------



## tempest23 (Mar 20, 2011)

nogin said:


> Well this O Day is a worthy project indeed but without the cooperation of the owner, I am out.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the Islander 21s made between 1965 - 1969?


Hi, This a long-shot, but do you know if the owner still has his O'day 26? If so, do you have his phone number??
Thanks,


----------

